# Anybody interested in trading a turkey hunt for a deer hunt?



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

My family farm has a very healthy turkey population. Lots of long beards. I dont turkey hunt because I fish hard at that time of year. I am just wondering if somebody who has good deer hunting but maybe is lacking in turkeys would like to trade a 4-5 day hunt. I could show you where to hunt and would just need pointed in the right direction for deer. Due to back problems I hunt on the ground and would be using a crossbow. I am just looking for a different experience/change of scenery. PM me if you would like or just reply to thread.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

That sounds cool. I'm sure someone will take you up on your offer. What county are you in?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I am in eastern muskegon county. I am just kind of kicking around the idea. I think it would be fun to meet some new people and hunt a different area. I just never caught the turkey bug and I have some darn good hunting for them. I trade with a guy now for steelhead spawn and I would just let him on whatever date wouldnt interfere with someone else. I am pretty laid back and just love to deer hunt.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

so what are you looking to trade for?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe a couple of weekends of turkey hunting at my farm for a couple of weekends of deer hunting in return. I am not looking at guiding a hunt nor do I want to be guided. I am just looking to meet some fellow hunters and hunt a different area. It just seemed like a good idea to do something different that doesnt cost a bunch of money. My family farm has some real good turkey hunting and I am fishing during the spring season, and dont take advantage of the good hunting. My food plots really bring in the turkeys. I am just kicking the idea around. I noticed on some of the other forums that they have trading trips between members and it sounded like fun.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

After thinking about it, I guess I shouldnt limit this to a deer hunt. Heck, I would be interested in a weekend on St. Clair chasing muskie or a couple of days spent duck hunting etc. etc. I am open to just about anything.


----------

